# Just finished an "EP" of sorts.



## Iforgotmypassword

I'd love some feedback on this electronic project that I've been working on. It consists of 5 tracks and is based around the concept of movement, perception of movement around the listener as well as the listener's percieved movement within the piece as their mind is taken "along for the ride" for the lack of a better phrase. I wanted to give the listener the sensation that they were within a space which they could walk around in so to speak, something that they could feel like they were a part of as well. Not sure that I completely succeeded in that, but I'm relatively satisfied with it. It's a good base to build off of at least.

So yeah, listen through. Preferably with a pair of good headphones on in a dark room with your eyes closed though you don't have to if that's not plausable 

The tracks are out of order on soundcloud, so be sure to listen to them in the order that I post below:

1. Steam and Air
2. Door Opener
3. Mental Tears Within Inter-dimensional Space
4. Grasping at the Straws of an Illusion Re-emerging
5. Door Sealer


__
https://soundcloud.com/

Thanks to anyone who takes the time to listen


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Nobody cares about it? That's a bummer...


----------



## Ukko

It looks moderately interesting - but I don't do soundcloud.


----------



## Cnote11

I'll do soundcloud  I'll let you know what I think after I listen. Does this EP have a name and is your name supposed to be stylized with the hyphens?


----------



## Philip

I'll listen to it tonight


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Hilltroll72 said:


> It looks moderately interesting - but I don't do soundcloud.


You sir, are in luck.
It's also on a bandcamp page for free download. It is missing the middle track, but honestly I'm considering removing that one from the album since I'm not sure that I'm satisfied with it anyways.
http://cistern.bandcamp.com/


Cnote11 said:


> I'll do soundcloud  I'll let you know what I think after I listen. Does this EP have a name and is your name supposed to be stylized with the hyphens?


Thanks bud. 
The project's name is "Cistern", I had to do the hyphens because someone else had already taken the username. The EP itself is called "Door Opener".



Philip said:


> I'll listen to it tonight


Thanks. It's my first release ever and a low budget, spur of the moment kinda thing so don't expect the world, but I think it has it's moments.


----------



## Ukko

OK, got it downloaded. I'll probably listen tomorrow night.

I have a conceptual 'thing' with headphones - the soundstage seems to be behind me. We'll see how this works out.


----------



## PetrB

I'm afraid I only have admonishments: feel free to take them as from just this source, discount or pay attention as you will.

Conceiving of anything which is to be dependent upon earphones for effect, spatial placement, etc. is about as insulated and resistant to achieving the intentions you state as is possible.

I consider it an ideal to emulate a musical experience as taking place in at least a medium sized room, the participants being in that space.

Nowhere did I hear anything like the 'air noise' of a hall that would suggest 1.) an actual space 2/) an actual space with any real people in it.

The introductory minute of steam conjured up, at best, a concrete-floored room, perhaps science lab on campus sort, and whatever the intention, sound like someone scraping a shoe on the floor or a dropped clipboard were the closest I got to 'human' or 'bringing me into a space.' The most banal of sounds can be used musically, but these just remained, sorry, 'banal.'

I just pointed out to another musician in forum here that what was thought to be the intention can be so in front of you while working that you believe the intention is met. It takes some real (and difficult) backing off -- at a detached distance from your work -- to see if what you thought is actually being conveyed is conveyed - by the sheer sensual plane of what you've made, without needing any verbal explanation, including the title of the work.

I think what you have here is a manifestation of your ideation and what that concept allowed you to think was being achieved, but without the idea having actually been conveyed through the sound alone, which, of course, is the 'only two legs to stand on' any solo audio has.

More listening disassociated from your music lab and equipment, toys - outside in the real world, in a large food market, a restaurant, a 'quiet' art museum (which is anything but) - all larger and larger real spaces with real acoustic dynamics, might serve you well before you do another of these.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

You have no idea how much I appreciate that response. 
I honestly enjoy the release myself, but I couldn't/can't rid myself of the feeling that it's just a rough un-realized sketch of what my intentions actually were. 

To be frank, I expect to be offended by criticism of my work, but often it tends to encourage me. This wouldn't likely be true for a couple of pieces that I've composed for violin (my own instrument) that are very close to my heart and carry emotional value, but in this case I really appreciate it.


----------



## kv466

I like Mental Tears. Reminds me of something I used to do with my flanger.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Thanks man


----------



## Ukko

PetrB said:


> [[...]
> Conceiving of anything which is to be dependent upon earphones for effect, spatial placement, etc. is about as insulated and resistant to achieving the intentions you state as is possible.
> [...]


I disagree. Creating for headphone listening is legitimate enterprise. At on time there were quite a few 'binaural' recordings out there, with just that use in mind. Later there wer 'quadriphonic' recordings 'in the round' that were only effective with an early version of surround sound, requiring 'extra' speakers.

The rest of your critique I can't comment on, because I haven't heard the recording; you may be brilliant there.


----------



## Philip

Wow very nice! The overall esthetics is right up my alley. I enjoyed all the tracks. The third one got on my nerves a bit but that's just the mood i was feeling today, i think. My favourites right now are the first two tracks, nice build up, and love the strings. Haven't got a chance to listen to with headphones, the last two tracks will prolly benefit from that.

Will definitely listen again.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> Wow very nice! The overall esthetics is right up my alley. I enjoyed all the tracks. The third one got on my nerves a bit but that's just the mood i was feeling today, i think. My favourites right now are the first two tracks, nice build up, and love the strings. Haven't got a chance to listen to with headphones, the last two tracks will prolly benefit from that.
> 
> Will definitely listen again.


Thanks man, I really appreciate it.

Yeah, the third one is my least favorite and least polished one. I'm considering cutting it out actually, though the grating aspect was there intentionally.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Hey, in case anybody is interested I just added one more track onto the album. It's called "Within the folds" and is there to replace the harsher "mental tears" track that I don't think fits as well.

Feedback is appreciated greatly.
http://cistern.bandcamp.com/track/within-the-folds


----------



## Cnote11

Downloaded the new track. I've yet to give this a listen, as I want to actually pay full attention when I do so. This is my week before break so all the professors are trying to shove in all the tests and essays, leading me to attend to music only in a semi-nature while I work on my numerous assignments. Luckily tomorrow is my last day, but seeing as I go to school from 10 AM to 8 PM I will defer my listening to Friday. Hopefully you'll have more commentary prior to that from other members, but if not, you can expect mine on Friday.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ Haha yeah school is nearing that crunch time for me too. 

Thanks man, I shall await your critique.


----------



## Cnote11

So I listened, and I'd say more but I refuse to at this very moment. All I will say for now is that I did enjoy the music, and I would call it music! One fantastique thing is that your tracks get stronger as they get deeper into the song. I will be back tomorrow, technically later today, to pinpoint more specifically the things which I felt succeeded the most.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> So I listened, and I'd say more but I refuse to at this very moment. All I will say for now is that I did enjoy the music, and I would call it music! One fantastique thing is that your tracks get stronger as they get deeper into the song. I will be back tomorrow, technically later today, to pinpoint more specifically the things which I felt succeeded the most.


Thanks, feel free to tear it apart as well. I need constructive criticism. That goes for you too Samurai, and anyone else. Tear it apart if you want. This was a first attempt.

Of course compliments aren't forbidden either haha

Thanks.


----------

